# Informal cook



## Rag1 (May 4, 2008)

There are quite a few MABA members living around my area. I asked, on the MABA forum, if there was any interest in an afternoon cook. We get together in the morning, cook ribs and chicken, judge each others stuff with brutal comments and pack up by dark. No high travel, high entry costs, high meat cost, etc. Just some smoke, beer, eats and BS.
If it works, we may try to fine an organizer in other areas of our association.
It's just an affordable way to use our stuff for a 'day' cook with friends.
If you guys have comments or suggestions, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2008)

Whats MABA?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2008)

Maba he'll tell you, maba he won't.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2008)

I hope its no affiliation to NAMBLA!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2008)

Ok I did a quick Google Search and found the following hits on MABA.

1. Madison Area Builders Association
2. Mid-America Buddhist Association
3. Mid-American Association for Behavioral Analysis
4. Mexican American Bar Association
5. Morgantown Area Business Association

Right now I'm leaning toward #3 unless #4 involves liquor!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2008)

Mid Atlantic BBQ Association.  www.mabbqa.com



> The Mid Atlantic BBQ Association represents many aspects of barbecue - the backyard chef cooking for family and friends, competition teams "on the circuit", and those adventurous enough to have a commercially related enterprise.  Our mission is to be supportive of all these.  We want to promote the fun of barbecue, sponsor competitions, and provide resources and information.  In part, to accomplish this, we have initiated a seasonal newsletter and maintain this web site.
> 
> A more specific goal is to host the second annual BBQ trade show in the Northeast.  It is well on its way in the planning stages with top-notch seminar leaders lined up for a wide variety of programs.  The large Expo Hall of Lancaster's Host Resort & Convention Center in South Central PA, will be the focal point for April 10-12, 2008.  The first two days are scheduled for registered attendees, vendors, competitors, and exhibitors.  Then, a "public day" is set for Saturday the 12th featuring food samples and BBQ related items for sale by the vendors.  Vendor/team/exhibitor packets and attendee booklets will be available soon. Contact us to get on the mailing list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rag1 (May 5, 2008)

Tough crowd


----------



## Bruce B (May 5, 2008)

This is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Rag1 (May 5, 2008)

Good I didn't post in the BR.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2008)




----------

